# Got my new muzzy



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I got my first inline. It is a CVA Optima V2. I got the stainless with the thumb hole stock. The gun looks fantastic. Now the work begins to figure out what pellets to use, sabots, or powerbelts. I am thinking of putting the vortex red dot on it unless I find a fine cross hair (the ones I have looked through the cross hairs are to thick).


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a vortex red dot on mine and absolutely love it.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Sawbillslayer said:


> I got my first inline. It is a CVA Optima V2. I got the stainless with the thumb hole stock. The gun looks fantastic. Now the work begins to figure out what pellets to use, sabots, or powerbelts. I am thinking of putting the vortex red dot on it unless I find a fine cross hair (the ones I have looked through the cross hairs are to thick).


That's the same one I'm looking at but with the normal stock.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm sure you'll be very pleased with your gun purchase. Keep us updated on your 'hunt' for a scope. Many people end up settling on the Nikon 1x20, the traditions 1x32 and I've also read a lot about the cabelas pine ridge 1x20. Vortex came out with a 1x24 this past year has the best glass I've found on a 1x scope. But I can't stand looking through it. The reticle is absurdly thick IMO.
What I found was that to get the reticle I wanted, I had to compromise. I wanted the finest reticle possible, in a scope that gathered as much light as possible. The light gathering had me looking at a 1x32 but every 1x32 I looked through had a thick reticle and some edge distortion. 
After a few months of searching I found my solution. I currently have a Konus Pro 1x32. It has the finest reticle I've found on any 1x scope and I have a sweet spot that nearly eliminates edge to edge distortion. The large objective lens gathers light extremely well. 
I'm nearing 1000 shots looking through it and it hasn't shifted at all. 
Good luck on your search and let us know what you learn. This discussion always interests me and I love hearing peoples reviews and opinions.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Konus has a good reputation.
I see that model is discontinued, but found one NIB for $59. You got me rethinking other scopes.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

If price isn't an issue and you don't mind a red dot, I've heard nothing but good things about some of the aim points as well. I've no personal experience with the vortex red dot however. My thing again, is that most red dots are to large and I didn't want to drop $300+ for a red dot  call me cheap. Lol


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I shoot a cva apex. The cva rep told me to shoot power belts. I shoot a 295 grain power belt with 100grains of the pellets. I think I am going to try shooting loose powder this year.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Loose powder allows you more flexibility. I would also encourage you to move away from powerbelts simply because they aren't a good bullet. They can get the job done, but overall they aren't constructed nearly as good as others. If you want Conicals, look at the new federal all copper bor Lok or the Thor.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I think Vortex is the way to go. Thats what I have on mine


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Vortex 1 x 24. Worked perfect for me and it was past 200 yards. I like the hornady SST 300 grain with 90 grains 777.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Since everyone will talk loads and bash powerbelt...

I like messing with expensive loads and blackhorn at the range. I honestly have never had an issue using 777 pellets and powerbelts in the field. That gun will shoot em dead as far as most muzzy guys can see. Just my .02. I just see a lot of guys break the bank to be able to shoot, I would recommend shooting what you can afford more often then rarely shooting stuff you cant afford


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

RandomElk, I never said a PB won't work. And if they shoot well, and you don't want a better constructed bullet, then by all means shoot them. They can be an effective bullet. 
But to call them more affordable than say the hornady fpb is wrong IMO. Prices I've seen usually a PB costs as much and in some cases more.
The powerbelts work, and they are usually an accurate conical, but when you push them to fast they can fragment so fast it looks like an explosion(speaking from experience) so for me, I'll spend an extra $5-10 for a 'premium' bullet that I know will open near, and far while retaining over 95% of its weight. 
Reason I'm outspoken about them is I don't want anyone to lose game because the bullet didn't perform.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I shoot the CVA Optima and have a traditions 1X32 scope on it - It's treated me well over the past few years. I think it has a pretty thin reticle for a 1x scope and was only around $50 on amazon.com.

You'll love your Optima - here's a little taste of what you can expect:

3 shot 100 yard groups with a 240 gr SST and T7 pellets








200 yard group with a 290 Barnes TMZ. Far left shot was first, made an adjustment and sent the rest into the center.


----------

